
Ab Initio ETL Tool - breck
http://abinitio-interviews.weebly.com/
======
rubyfan
That might be the most I’ve ever seen written about Ab Initio in public. The
company is notoriously private with documentation and even discussion boards.

~~~
breck
Agreed. I couldn't find much about it. Looks quite smart though (not
surprising, given the founders).

~~~
rubyfan
For the reasons above I’m not a fan. What I’ve seen first hand, you can build
powerful solutions but you can also build powerful solutions with Perl,
python, Hadoop and Spark and I can at least read documentation with those.

